# Will They fix this Forum ? - to Admin



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 19, 2009)

*I know its in wrong section , *It want this thred to be exposed more.. thats why i have posted here..
Also since we have had soooo many threads regarding this in respective sections , no one cares to look at it or see into it , regrading the problems..


Mods/Admin if you planning to move this thread , please read thru and get the problems solved...


We have been having loads of problem with this once awesome forum/board.

we are getting "Submission Error" on quick reply - this has been here for months.. still no one cares to take a notice or time to rectify it/ 

We have been having constant Downtime..

Is this Forum still being supported by admins ? or have they abandoned it ? 

We need things to get fixed..

Please guys , this forum is the best place.. Take a little time to fix it...

Thnks 

-NR!


----------



## Coool (Apr 19, 2009)

Who said this is wrong section?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Apr 19, 2009)

First, you should put this in appropriate section .. 
And agree that this forum is having lot of troubles like downtime and submission error..
And the situation of this forum is a reminiscent of Skoar forum..


----------



## george101 (Apr 19, 2009)

i too fear this forum is going the way of skoar


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 19, 2009)

Sumeet_naik said:


> First, you should put this in appropriate section ..
> And agree that this forum is having lot of troubles like downtime and submission error..
> And the situation of this forum is a reminiscent of Skoar forum..







havent you seen that there are so many thread in the " appropriate section" ?

what is the result ?

nothing !!!!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Apr 19, 2009)

Mod's try their best to do when they have free time.. But I feel atleast  one Admin should consider checking on the running of the forum once in a week..


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Apr 19, 2009)

Mod's try their best to do when they have free time.. But I feel atleast  one Admin should consider checking on the running of the forum once in a week..


----------



## red_devil (Apr 19, 2009)

will they fix this forum ? - NO.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 20, 2009)

whoa...i thought this problem was with my net connection or some computer error or something...damn..thanks for bringing this up...i totally support him


----------



## red_devil (Apr 20, 2009)

looks like the guys at digit want to de-addict us from the forum thats why they're constantly taking the forum down


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 20, 2009)

Sumeet_naik said:


> Mod's try their best to do when they have free time.. But I feel atleast  one Admin should consider checking on the running of the forum once in a week..




Ohh and wat did they do at their best....every afternoon i visit and what i get "Database Error" or "Page not found"....thing is they dont have any time for the forum, and mod power shud be given to most active members at present, rather then those with 1000s of post and never visiting....Digit shud think about this forum, or else shut it down..


----------



## red_devil (Apr 20, 2009)

^ the mods aren't responsible for the "Database Error" and stuff.. the admins are.

so please don't go blame the mods for everything.


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 20, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ the mods aren't responsible for the "Database Error" and stuff.. the admins are.
> 
> so please don't go blame the mods for everything.



"Mod's try their best to do when they have free time."

I had to reply for this....
How satisfied are u right now with forum, mods and admins???


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 20, 2009)

Fixing Bugs in the forum : Not a must-to-do immediately (assuming Team Digit is busy with other money-making things)
BUT Server downtime very often: *Need to be fixed asap*; Else chances of loosing visitors to the forum.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 20, 2009)

Fixing Bugs in the forum : Not a must-to-do immediately (assuming Team Digit is busy with other money-making things)
BUT Server downtime very often: *Need to be fixed asap*; Else chances of loosing visitors to the forum.
--EDIT: Error during submission of this message. ????

View attachment 2920


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 20, 2009)

just look at thisguys 

the forum was nearly offline for more than 10 hours...


whoa..... awesome work guys ( admin ) keep up the good work


and the admins are the one who have to solve the bugs.. not the mods..

i dont think they have access to the hosting account..


----------



## red_devil (Apr 20, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> "Mod's try their best to do when they have free time."
> 
> I had to reply for this....



you have every right to reply to anyone's post but blaming the mods for the downtimes is not correct.. those things are not in the hands of the mods..it is the responsibility of the admins to carry out  forum maintenance work.. 

mods can only help keep the forum clean.

and wrt the 





> How satisfied are u right now with forum, mods and admins???


i must say i'd like to see more mods in the forum.. people who can devote more time towards the forum... admins are a big joke now!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 20, 2009)

admins used to be very active here a long before...


i know when raabo used to reply and control everything here...

but today there are not even mods here ...

very bad..


----------



## RaghuKL (Apr 20, 2009)

Server being offline,
Stupid posts /threads left unattended / very late action taken.
Many bugs left alone 

Are Digit mods / admins busy creating a new Super powerful Linux for the anniversary issue!!!

If they are doing so , they fave one supporter over here... Thinkdigit Linux


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 20, 2009)

red_devil said:


> you have every right to reply to anyone's post but blaming the mods for the downtimes is not correct.. those things are not in the hands of the mods..it is the responsibility of the admins to carry out  forum maintenance work..
> 
> mods can only help keep the forum clean.




I think mods are the bridge between users and the admins....point 1, digit should hire new dedicated admins, instead of someone doing a part time admin work from their team..
point 2, mod power shud be kept changing monthly, it shud be with the most active members who shud be selected at the end of each month....but again, to watch all this responsibility we need good admin...Digit, ARE YOU HEARING US?


----------



## the bot (Apr 20, 2009)

there is no use in b****ing anymore lets all just leave this forum and join somewhere else


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 20, 2009)

is our emails / passwords secure ??? 

with so many bugs left such like that ... isnt there possibility that someone can use it for thier hacking purpose ... i am not a expert in this .. buti hear that bugs and loopholes are the first place to look for exploits..


----------



## the bot (Apr 20, 2009)

spams are created by bots mostly people testing,sometimes for other reasons too 
i don't think our passwords and emails are safe here if they take some actions they could change this but they won't it has been months since this topic was brought up by victor_rambo and kalpik just keeps telling us that "he just spoke to the admins yesterday" i don't think there is anymore reasons to stay here


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^ Its not that people want to leave. No one wants to leave thinkdigit forum. So lets just stop asking people to leave this wonderful forum. 
   I think Admin should now seriously consider the issues with the server or rather shift to some stable server as the present one is going to the devil.
   Still lets all raise a united voice as in protest of the downtimes and the bugs in the forum and hope for the best.I would request even mods to help us with these issues.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 20, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> ^^^ Its not that people want to leave. No one wants to leave thinkdigit forum. So lets just stop asking people to leave this wonderful forum.
> I think Admin should now seriously consider the issues with the server or rather shift to some stable server as the present one is going to the devil.
> Still lets all raise a united voice as in protest of the downtimes and the bugs in the forum and hope for the best.I would request even mods to help us with these issues.






u r absolutely right...


we wouldnt be having a thread like this when we dont want to leave it...

this is the place i learnt evrything about computers..

i simply dont want it to die...

thats plain simple..

i and many here are even willing to take to this forum themselves if the media9 is not willing to support this forum and server cost anymore..


----------



## JAK (Apr 20, 2009)

why isn't the Damn quickreply fixed yet....


----------



## the bot (Apr 20, 2009)

just let it die and move on there are lot of better forums there to learn 
we are begging to these people now


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 20, 2009)

the bot said:


> just let it die and move on there are lot of better forums there to learn
> we are begging to these people now


Hehehe.. I know who you are.. 

Whenever I see such threads I don't know, I just feel like laughing because its of no use protesting here cause we all know whats going to be the end result.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 20, 2009)

the bot said:


> just let it die and move on there are lot of better forums there to learn
> we are begging to these people now



Then why are you here?


----------



## the bot (Apr 20, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Hehehe.. I know who you are..


*www.xs4all.nl/~ernstmul/images/yahoo/04.gif


Kl@w-24 said:


> Then why are you here?


im every where don't ask me anymore silly questions *www.xs4all.nl/~ernstmul/images/yahoo/09.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yeah, yeah! We know who you are!


----------



## the bot (Apr 20, 2009)

thats good


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 20, 2009)

the bot said:


> im every where don't ask me anymore silly questions



Yeah yeah, hiding ur identity, staying anonymous, becoming a hero in ur mind....


----------



## the bot (Apr 20, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Yeah yeah, hiding ur identity, staying anonymous, becoming a hero in ur mind....


i don't know about being a hero but all these years of using the internet i don't have any identity that could identify me anywhere
great huh?


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 20, 2009)

The forum has just pi**ed me out , i dont know what the mods are doing and who made them mods the first place .  I wrote a whole big review on my new cell i450 with many pictures and when i tried to submit it there was some error and everything i wrote about a whole page just lost and my effort was just invain . I am starting to loose interest in this forum and i think if this persists i will have to leave this forum and unsubscribe to digit magazine itself .


----------



## the bot (Apr 20, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> The forum has just pi**ed me out , i dont know what the mods are doing and who made them mods the first place.


i agree with that i don't like some of the mods activity's here


----------



## red_devil (Apr 20, 2009)

^ and you're back !! 

you just can't stay away, can you ?


----------



## the bot (Apr 20, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ and you're back !!
> 
> you just can't stay away, can you ?


nope


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Apr 20, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> The forum has just pi**ed me out , i dont know what the mods are doing and who made them mods the first place .  I wrote a whole big review on my new cell i450 with many pictures and when i tried to submit it there was some error and everything i wrote about a whole page just lost and my effort was just invain . I am starting to loose interest in this forum and i think if this persists i will have to leave this forum and unsubscribe to digit magazine itself .



Post the review on your blog or something and then gives up the link in blogger's corner in chit chat section .. We would like to read it.. Atleast i would..  as for others don't get another fight started, just post your problems and a request to the admin..


----------



## the bot (Apr 20, 2009)

Sumeet_naik said:


> just post your problems and a request to the admin..


did it work so far?



for our lovely admins and mods
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41UyQzHyhyL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA240_SH20_OU01_.jpg
*www.amazon.com/Managing-Online-For...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1240235817&sr=8-1


----------



## x3060 (Apr 20, 2009)

dream on.......


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 20, 2009)

Sumeet_naik said:


> just post your problems and a request to the admin..



Donno why sumeet....feels like u r going on supporting them....but i dont think admins really read the posts


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 20, 2009)

Just making threads about the issue won't wakeup the admins......


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 20, 2009)

I wasnt able to access TDF from yesterday evening, WTH was the problem!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2009)

I saw it on your keyboard


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 20, 2009)

ot:^^ hey ichi how did u insert that pig in ur avatar...tell me how to use animated avatar


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 20, 2009)

@
just browse a gif image for ur avatar. thats all
btw, this forum has strange avatar size rule. stick to it, orelse it wont work.

btw, many times after typing whole lotta contents and clicking the submit button will make u really pissed off...bad server/database error/bla bla bla....


actually nybody knows who the current admins are?
are raboo and fatbeing still here?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2009)

*suggest a better forum*


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 20, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> *suggest a better forum*



dotsis forum


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> dotsis forum



i am SE user...no use of sis


----------



## spikygv (Apr 20, 2009)

and will someone ( mod/ admin ) get the quick navigation between sub forums back to the right bottom corner again ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 20, 2009)

Boy... its April and a revolution seems to be brewing up!! History revisited??!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2009)

Troll detected:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=39722&dateline=1239875813
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


gopi_vbboy said:


> ot:^^ hey ichi how did u insert that pig in ur avatar...tell me how to use animated avatar



Just stick to the size limit or gif will not animoot. We are still in dark ages when it comes to avatar size in digit forum 

can you see the bad quality of gif I got after resizing and optimizing size. Now due that sucks !


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2009)

ichi said:


> Troll detected:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=39722&dateline=1239875813
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...



Err what is my smiling doggie doing in your post....


----------



## the bot (Apr 20, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> Err what is my smiling doggie doing in your post....


erm... smiling??? *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/confused/confused0083.gif


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2009)

And I was a fool who kept on reloading the forum index page from yesterday afternoon to around 9:30am in the morning.


----------



## the bot (Apr 20, 2009)

ico said:


> And I was a fool who kept on reloading the forum index page from yesterday afternoon to around 9:30am in the morning.


we are all made fools here


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2009)

ico said:


> And I was a fool who kept on reloading the forum index page from yesterday afternoon to around 9:30am in the morning.



+1 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> And I was a fool who kept on reloading the forum index page from yesterday afternoon to around 9:30am in the morning.



+1 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif


----------



## the bot (Apr 21, 2009)

stupid forum is down again


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

the bot said:


> *stupid forum* is down again


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> admins used to be very active here a long before...
> 
> 
> i know when raabo used to reply and control everything here...
> ...


We're here.. Just dont know what to say!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 21, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @
> .......
> actually nybody knows who the current admins are?
> are raboo and fatbeing still here?




Can't say about Raboo, but FatBeing is very much active. It's confusing why there is no reply nor any message from admin regarding issues with the forum.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 21, 2009)

You can either find kalpik or Jukeboxhero (Hitboxx) in IRC channel most of the time. I usually just report the spam there due to the 120 sec limit.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> You can either find kalpik or Jukeboxhero (Hitboxx) in IRC channel most of the time.



lol


----------



## yippee (Apr 21, 2009)

irc???
what irc?,digit have a irc channel?
does that work properly?


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

yippee said:


> irc???
> what irc?,digit have a irc channel?
> does that work properly?


lool


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Apr 21, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Donno why sumeet....feels like u r going on supporting them....but i dont think admins really read the posts



Supporting.. whom??
I'm just saying the mod's aren't the one's who can change anything in the forum expect for clearing the spam posts.. All I wanted to say back there was to message the Admin with your problem directly.. And i'm supporting whatever is good for the forum.. Anyways i'm not as frequent visitor as I used to be, still would like to see the forum like it used to run before..


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 21, 2009)

yippee said:


> irc???
> what irc?,digit have a irc channel?
> does that work properly?



Rofl...


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 21, 2009)

> > Originally Posted by FilledVoid  View Post
> > You can either find kalpik or Jukeboxhero (Hitboxx) in IRC channel most of the time.
> 
> 
> lol



What did I miss?


----------



## eggman (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it me or the famous 
*VIEWS = POST + 1*

bug is _back!_


----------



## red_devil (Apr 21, 2009)

^ YES ... its BAAAACK !!!  

i so missed it !!!


----------



## pimpom (Apr 21, 2009)

Let's be clear about one thing: Let's not blame mods for technical problems. They cannot do anything about those.

As for admins, I don't have much hope of their doing anything. For a large IT-related company, it should not be difficult to deal with such technical problems. They could even change their hosting provider.

I'm beginning to suspect that Digit is having a major problem in the company itself, and not just with the forum.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 21, 2009)

can some mod move this to the feedback/suggestions section ? its the best place to put this, not chitchat.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

^Rightly said!! Just discussing or chatting over the issue won't do. If Digit needs feedback, this is what they get!!


----------



## mrintech (Apr 21, 2009)

They will fix the Forum after Election.  Ek particular party ka bahut bada haath hai iss forum ke peeche, wo agar jeet gayi to forum fix ho jayega


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

mrintech said:


> They will fix the Forum after Election.  Ek particular party ka bahut bada haath hai iss forum ke peeche, wo agar jeet gayi to forum fix ho jayega




Kaunsa party mrintech bhai?


----------



## mrintech (Apr 21, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Kaunsa party mrintech bhai?


Jinke ADs chalte the TDF ke top mein


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Jinke ADs chalte the TDF ke top mein



lool!!! Ek Hath aur ek Phul......


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 21, 2009)

Can some mods please close this thread since we all know whats gonna happen after all the rants by the members.. =p


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 22, 2009)

We're here and very much reading the thread, but in all honesty, we've no idea if they will fix the forum. We're (The moderating team) are doing our best to keep things in line, but there are things that only the admin can take care of, and that doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 22, 2009)

kalpik said:


> We're here.. Just dont know what to say!



you just said it!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 22, 2009)

Kniwor said:


> We're here and very much reading the thread, but in all honesty, we've no idea if they will fix the forum. We're (The moderating team) are doing our best to keep things in line, but there are things that only the admin can take care of, and that doesn't seem to be happening.





MetalheadGautham said:


> can some mod move this to the feedback/suggestions section ? its the best place to put this, not chitchat.



do you read ?


----------



## anandk (Apr 22, 2009)

Visited here after a long time  Started here. 

Yeah, even I was wondering why I was getting the error while posting with 'quick reply'...


----------



## raksrules (Apr 22, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> *suggest a better forum*



TECHENCLAVE


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

Views = Replies + 1 bug iz back. 8)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2009)

ico said:


> Views = Replies + 1 bug iz back. 8)



niaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 23, 2009)

wht ever we do they dont care...


----------



## red_devil (Apr 23, 2009)

forum was down for maintenance ... raabo had closed it down.... any signs of any improvements ?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 23, 2009)

Forum was closed twice today, I couldn't sight any improvements.
-----------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------


rak007 said:


> TECHENCLAVE



ipmart-forum.com is much better than Techenclave.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 23, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> do you read ?




yes, I do. And the newsflash is that it's on my discretion weather or not this thread needs to be moved, and I don't see any reason to move the thread elsewhere. This thread wont be inappropriate for the feedback section too, but it's quite allright here also. If any other mod thinks this belongs anywhere else, they will move it.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 24, 2009)

I think we should continue here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109375


----------

